# Ariens 1024 pro?



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

My friend is about to buy a Ariens 1024 pro with a cast iron sleaved 10 hp Tech. OHV snow king engine. Does this engine take the 5W-30 oil my older Tech 10 hp snowking L-head does?

The blower seems to have the cast iron front diff. Will this take the same gear lube mine takes or that new funky cold weather greese the new aluminum ones take?


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Nice unit*

Well has the cast iron front diff. so I put gear oil in it. 

The thing even has heated grips!!! 

When I greesed the nipples on the front serarted pattles there greese did not seem to make it all the way to the ends where the bearing on the front housing?? Are these sealed or do they need lube as well?


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Anyone on the board have this unit. How does it do?


----------

